
DHS Suspends Global Entry, Trusted Traveler Programs for New York Residents - donohoe
https://www.scribd.com/document/445799731/DHS-Letter-to-NYS
======
supernova87a
Short summary -- because NY DMV is now required by state legislation to block
DHS/ICE from accessing certain driver's license / ID records, the Global Entry
/ Trusted Traveler programs are being denied to new enrollments or renewals by
NY residents based on lacking the withheld information. Also a blocking of
used vehicle sales out of the US. Not familiar enough with the DHS/ICE
procedures to know whether this is being done "by the book" or as a sort of
discretionary retaliation for withholding personal data from being shared.

~~~
mattrp
This Explaination should be at the top for the most complete version of
events... however it is missing one critical detail that will connect the dots
as to why new and renewal applications from my are denied: Cuomo just signed a
law granting undocumented persons access to a drivers license. Add the
complication that it will also not communicate with Ice.. I’m not commenting
on this as right / wrong... just trying to bring clarity to why there is a
dispute between ny and dhs.

Also fwiw, real Id info sharing does not end with the “drivers license info”
it requires states to share a ton of info that has nothing to do at all with
your driving record.

~~~
geofft
But the Global Entry process doesn't depend on asking the state DMV if you're
a legal resident... they ask separately for those documents, e.g., a passport.

------
paulgb
I realize this is probably political grandstanding, but if they actually
wanted to solve this it seems like an appropriate solution would be to allow
individuals to release their DMV information to DHS at the time they apply for
GlobalEntry or sell a car. As a fan of privacy, I kind of like the idea of it
not being shared automatically.

~~~
Alex3917
> it seems like an appropriate solution would be to allow individuals to
> release their DMV information to DHS at the time they apply

What exactly does the DHS need from the DMV for implementing TPP that they
don't need for issuing enhanced drivers licenses that are REAL ID compliant?
The whole pretext doesn't even make sense.

~~~
hapless
New York State doesn’t do REAL ID unless you want a combined license/passport
document for travel to Canada.

~~~
tehlike
They will have to. They probably have a temporary exemption until october,
after that any resident that wants to fly will need a realid.

~~~
hapless
Right. In New York, unlike most states, REAL ID is both optional, and not
offered unless you go out of your way to get it.

You can still get a "normal" driver's license without any rigmarole. And
that's fine with me. I have no reason to convert to a "REAL ID"

(I already have to carry a passport for international travel, why do I need a
"special" driver's license to satisfy the feds?)

~~~
mdasen
> why do I need a "special" driver's license to satisfy the feds?

Ultimately, because they say so. I'm genuinely curious: are you going to fly
domestically with a passport after September? I'm not saying the government
should have done REAL ID, but given that they seem intent on it I'm wondering
what your plan is. For me, the reason to convert to a REAL ID is so that I can
get on planes in the US. I had the option to go with a regular license, but
that would have been inconvenient since I would have needed other ID to get on
a plane, even for a domestic flight. Again, I'm not defending the government,
just really curious what your plan is. Is it a protest?

~~~
tehlike
If you fly often, consider getting global entry if you are eligible. The card
they give is a realid compliant federal id and can be used to board a plane.

~~~
Terretta
I've had that card rejected, unlike the passport card.

------
hapless
The real story here is that this is a punishment for NYS issuing driver's
licenses to illegal immigrants. The Trump administration is angry that
undocumented persons might have driver's licenses, and yet, that info might
not be passed to ICE for no-knock raids and other "fun."

The state has important interests at stake: driver's exams, insurance, eye
tests, etc. The law was passed for very basic nuts-and-bolts purposes, not to
defend some starry-eyed vision of open borders.

It is better for NYS and the residents of NYS if illegal immigrants
participate in driver licensing the same way as people with other federal
statuses. Licensing illegal and undocumented immigrants upholds public order
and keeps the roads safer.

The Trump administration now wishes to mine NY DMV records in order to make
ICE actions easier, and the state declines to assist them.

This is the result of thwarting Trump's pets in the executive branch: cheap
and stupid revenge.

~~~
Analemma_
I have no love for the Trump administration or its immigration policy, but the
Real ID Act was passed in 2005 and the TSA announced compliance deadlines in
2013.

~~~
asveikau
I remember real ID being called controversial in 2005. I wonder if that might
have something to do with the fact that it took them ~15 years before somebody
said "yes, we're really doing it this year".

See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_ID_Act#Controversy_and_op...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_ID_Act#Controversy_and_opposition)

~~~
nitrogen
What turned the tide on states' acceptance of RealID?

~~~
URSpider94
Most likely, the Federal government sticking to its deadline on barring
acceptance of non-REAL licenses for air travel ...

------
mindslight
Increasing privacy for residents, and reducing the ability to buy into the
comfortable side of totalitarianism. This is a double win!

It probably won't stay this way, but we can dream.

------
netsharc
The phrasing "DHS's efforts to keep our Nation secure" made me smirk. "Nation"
capitalized, as if it's a deity. The phrase itself written to make DHS sound
like the heroes...

Why not just replace it with "Fatherland", or better, "Vaterland"?

~~~
orbz
Fun fact: The GPO actually recommends capitalizing "Nation" when used to
describe the United States in any and all government writing.

------
Taniwha
And the same coming for California in 3..2..1...

~~~
jennyyang
Wait did California do the same thing???

~~~
CaliforniaKarl
Not that I'm aware of.

------
avocado4
If NYC doesn't like the Federal Government enforcing the immigration laws,
maybe they should lobby to change the laws instead of trying to prevent
enforcement?

~~~
hapless
The state has pressing police interests in maintaining public order. Licensing
illegal immigrants significantly reduces the number of unlicensed and
uninsured rivers on the road.

Helping ICE with extremely selective, often violent, enforcement does not
serve those interests. It will not serve the ends of New York State. If those
databases are turned over to ICE, folks will refuse to apply for licenses, for
fear of being murdered in their beds.

Federalism is a bitch that way. You have to occasionally live with state and
federal interests that do not align.

~~~
darawk
> The state has pressing police interests in maintaining public order.
> Licensing illegal immigrants significantly reduces the number of unlicensed
> and uninsured rivers on the road.

As does the federal government, in maintaining border integrity.

> Federalism is a bitch that way. You have to occasionally live with state and
> federal interests that do not align.

That goes both ways. Guess NY residents will just have to live without Global
Entry.

~~~
hapless
They won’t, though. Sooner or later the DHS will be forced to back off,
because NYS residents draw more water in Washington than Trump cronies do in
Albany.

This is grandstanding and little more.

------
olliej
They could simply require explicit consent, but this is CBP and DHS want carte
blanche access to all D/Ls all of the time for all people irrespective whether
they're application to the GE and TTP. Essentially DHS and CBP want to pick up
anyone they think is illegal and send them to concentration camps, and because
NY has stated that they won't provide such information to organizations not
involved in road and driver safety they've decided that they want to try to
punish all New Yorkers. I can't imagine this withstanding any kind of scrutiny
- legislation of DMVs have repeatedly been found to be a state right, and the
constitution prohibits federal agencies from having different policies for
different states (that's why the voters rights act got killed).

